# No tip for Starbucks.



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I use to tip at Starbucks and Dunken Donuts. Not any more I've taken several of their employees to and from work and never got tipped so no more for them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You lost me at Starbucks.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't drink the s**t bit wife likes it. For me it's 7-11 or guick check


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I don't drink the s**t bit wife likes it. For me it's 7-11 or guick check


You mean you don't like a Venti mocha lotta double shot steamed latte with sugar free syrup topped with raspberry infused whipped cream twice double skinny drizzled! It's a whole different language they are speaking.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You mean you don't like a Venti mocha lotta double shot steamed latte with sugar free syrup topped with raspberry infused whipped cream twice double skinny drizzled! It's a whole different language they are speaking.


I had to, um, use the facilities post haste the other morning. Starbucks was closest. I ran in, did my business and came out to order a cuppa. There was a construction guy in front of me and at the counter was some entitled woman involved in a deep discussion over what she was ordering. I didn't have time to wait around for her to spit all that out so I bailed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> I don't drink the s**t bit wife likes it. For me it's 7-11 or guick check


I take my own 32 ounce thermos to 7-11 for daily coffee refills that cost $1 and it's better coffee than Starbucks.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

To be fair, look at how few people tip in Starbucks. Their pay is probably fair, but the tipping rate there appears to be abysmal compared to working at most upscale coffee shops. A nice coffee shop near me seems it must be near 80% tip rate because their Square register offers a tip option.

A decent number of service workers tip drivers because they live on gratuity, but the Starbucks places near me these days have a cash tip jar and no way to tip with credit. Think of it as a fast food place that mostly sells coffee. I don’t particularly like Starbucks but I have been stopping in them more recently out of necessity.

Everyone should tip $2 at minimum except for absolutely terrible rides, don’t get me wrong.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair, look at how few people tip in Starbucks. Their pay is probably fair, but the tipping rate there appears to be abysmal compared to working at most upscale coffee shops. A nice coffee shop near me seems it must be near 80% tip rate because their Square register offers a tip option.
> 
> A decent number of service workers tip drivers because they live on gratuity, but the Starbucks places near me these days have a cash tip jar and no way to tip with credit. Think of it as a fast food place that mostly sells coffee. I don't particularly like Starbucks but I have been stopping in them more recently out of necessity.
> 
> Everyone should tip $2 at minimum except for absolutely terrible rides, don't get me wrong.


I don't expect tips as a driver. However, seem to receive tips on a large percentage, of rides; therefore, always exceed expectations. And never disappointed when I don't get them.

As a rider, my attitude is, tips are built into the system. So, tip only when I receive the same professional service that I give on rides.

Must admit though, am far less inclined to tip after seeing the entitled attitudes on this forum.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> A. I ran in, did my business
> B. I didn't have time to wait so I bailed.


What was the pressing issue causing U to Bail ?
a $4 fare?
Impatience?
Possible parking ticket ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I don't expect tips as a driver. However, seem to receive tips on a large percentage, of rides; therefore, always exceed expectations. And never disappointed when I don't get them.
> 
> As a rider, my attitude is, tips are built into the system. So, tip only when I receive the same professional service that I give on rides.
> 
> ...


Right.

20%+ of my income is tips lately so I don't have a lot of consideration for people who aren't adding to that pile. Same as a coffee shop, just fewer tips. I provide decent service regardless, but non-tippers are objectively worse people to have in the car for me.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair, look at how few people tip in Starbucks. Their pay is probably fair, but the tipping rate there appears to be abysmal compared to working at most upscale coffee shops. A nice coffee shop near me seems it must be near 80% tip rate because their Square register offers a tip option.
> 
> A decent number of service workers tip drivers because they live on gratuity, but the Starbucks places near me these days have a cash tip jar and no way to tip with credit. Think of it as a fast food place that mostly sells coffee. I don't particularly like Starbucks but I have been stopping in them more recently out of necessity.
> 
> Everyone should tip $2 at minimum except for absolutely terrible rides, don't get me wrong.


Starbucks has a better tiping option in the app than uber and no rating required


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> Starbucks has a better tiping option in the app than uber and no rating required :smiles:


Yeah but then you have to use an app. That's a lot of loyalty for a place I go a few times a year at most. I shopped there recently and had to tip cash. As far as the employees are concerned, tips are harder than necessary to come by.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah but then you have to use an app. That's a lot of loyalty for a place I go a few times a year at most. I shopped there recently and had to tip cash. As far as the employees are concerned, tips are harder than necessary to come by.


But since they make more than a server wage never understood tipping at starbucks i mean you dont tip at a mcdonalds drive thru. But i dont drink the fancy shit either they just have to pour black coffee for me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Right.
> 
> 20%+ of my income is tips lately so I don't have a lot of consideration for people who aren't adding to that pile. Same as a coffee shop, just fewer tips. I provide decent service regardless, but non-tippers are objectively worse people to have in the car for me.


Certain areas and hours are far better, for me, with both tips and ratings. One more reason why I'm, totally, done with bars, clubs, and events.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> What was the pressing issue causing U to Bail ?
> a $4 fare?
> Impatience?
> Possible parking ticket ?


Time is money


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> As a rider, my attitude is, tips are built into the system.


Figures you of all people would say that!
Know what my attitude is towards prostitutes? They exist for guys who can't get a girlfriend, like yourself!


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> I don't expect tips as a driver. However, seem to receive tips on a large percentage, of rides; therefore, always exceed expectations. And never disappointed when I don't get them.
> 
> As a rider, my attitude is, tips are built into the system. So, tip only when I receive the same professional service that I give on rides.
> 
> ...


Tips are built into the system - FAKE NEWS!!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

donurs said:


> Tips are built into the system - FAKE NEWS!!


anything miami baby says is fake news


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> I don't drink the s**t bit wife likes it. For me it's 7-11 or guick check


Tomorrow November 26th if you buy a mug you can get her free coffee for a month. Great Xmas present for the wife. 
A promotion I heard today on the radio.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair, look at how few people tip in Starbucks. Their pay is probably fair, but the tipping rate there appears to be abysmal compared to working at most upscale coffee shops. A nice coffee shop near me seems it must be near 80% tip rate because their Square register offers a tip option.
> 
> A decent number of service workers tip drivers because they live on gratuity, but the Starbucks places near me these days have a cash tip jar and no way to tip with credit. Think of it as a fast food place that mostly sells coffee. I don't particularly like Starbucks but I have been stopping in them more recently out of necessity.
> 
> Everyone should tip $2 at minimum except for absolutely terrible rides, don't get me wrong.


If you use the Starbucks app to pay and or order you can tip in the ap.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Christina Green said:


> If you use the Starbucks app to pay and or order you can tip in the ap.


do you think those same customers brag about tipping in the app when in fact they never tip??


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I use to tip at Starbucks and Dunken Donuts. Not any more I've taken several of their employees to and from work and never got tipped so no more for them.


Add TGI Friday's, Applebee's, Buffalo Wild Wings, red lobster etc. no one tips. I just write on the receipt under tip amount "5 stars"


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> do you think those same customers brag about tipping in the app when in fact they never tip??


No


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Rich people tips everywhere but they rarely rides with Uber.
Poor do rarely tip. So Restaurant employees rarely tip.
Should ask yourselves. Are we rich to tip them too?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Rich people tips everywhere but they rarely rides with Uber.
> Poor do rarely tip. So Restaurant employees rarely tip.
> Should ask yourselves. Are we rich to tip them too?


Your wrong you don't have to be rich to tip. Just have to not be a self-centered millenniumwhat are the person that thinks that privileged and better than everybody elseI got more tips from people in poor neighborhoods than I do in the better neighborhoods


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Rich people tips everywhere but they rarely rides with Uber.
> Poor do rarely tip. So Restaurant employees rarely tip.
> Should ask yourselves. Are we rich to tip them too?


Same exact experience. Have never received a tip in the "hood". Not one time. Service workers, collegiate crowd - rarely.

Almost always get tips in the affluent parts of the city and business crowd.

Suburbia tips, however, not that great.

Very, very selective, and biased, where and when I drive now.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> I use to tip at Starbucks and Dunken Donuts. Not any more I've taken several of their employees to and from work and never got tipped so no more for them.


You're an enlightened person.&#128077;
Modern folk today view tipping
as supplementing Lazy workers
and Advocating Bad life decisions

This just in:
Nearly 700,000 will lose food stamps
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...se-food-stamps-usda-work-requirement-n1095726


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> You're an enlightened person.&#128077;
> Modern folk today view tipping
> as supplementing Lazy workers
> and Advocating Bad life decisions


Modern socialists view tipping as a countermeasure for poor pay and sticking up for the working class. A hasty bandage is better than an open wound.

That said, if I ran a service business, I would ban tips and pay people properly. So I guess that makes me a socialist who perversely understands where both @MiamiKid and Travis Kalanick are coming from. Odd, that.

Also, I just cash tipped my Lyft driver $6 because he took a ride I would have declined on location alone. If your car crashes under a highway underpass, the places you have to walk to are pretty bad.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Your wrong you don't have to be rich to tip. Just have to not be a self-centered millenniumwhat are the person that thinks that privileged and better than everybody elseI got more tips from people in poor neighborhoods than I do in the better neighborhoods


What I meant is .. Those (who usually got tips and enjoying getting tips) don't tip drivers so that's why we shouldn't tip them too.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> As a rider, my attitude is, tips are built into the system. So, tip only when I receive the same professional service that I give on rides.


I would agree with this when Uber/Lyft first started, now they keep lowering the rates to drivers and make it harder and harder to earn decent money so I would say it no longer applies.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I would agree with this when Uber/Lyft first started, now they keep lowering the rates to drivers and make it harder and harder to earn decent money so I would say it no longer applies.


Strictly an individual thing. We can each view tips our own way. Know my attitude is controversial which makes it even more satisfying.

When driving, I never, ever expect tips. Even tell customers they're not expected. That way expectations are never disappointing. However, a huge percentage, of my riders, tip very generously.

Therefore, my expectations are exceeded very often.

Works for me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I had to, um, use the facilities post haste the other morning. Starbucks was closest. I ran in, did my business and came out to order a cuppa. There was a construction guy in front of me and at the counter was some entitled woman involved in a deep discussion over what she was ordering. I didn't have time to wait around for her to spit all that out so I bailed.


Why doesn't anyone go postal in a Starbucks,


islanddriver said:


> Your wrong you don't have to be rich to tip. Just have to not be a self-centered millenniumwhat are the person that thinks that privileged and better than everybody elseI got more tips from people in poor neighborhoods than I do in the better neighborhoods


I usually get tips from Walmart workers, but never from other people in the service industry that think they deserve tips. Especially Casino employees.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Seamus said:


> You mean you don't like a Venti mocha lotta double shot steamed latte with sugar free syrup topped with raspberry infused whipped cream twice double skinny drizzled! It's a whole different language they are speaking.


People have this weird notion about Starbucks. Just because many of their customers are fine with ordering 'dessert' -- those obnoxious things mentioned above -- doesn't mean that Starbuck's $2 espresso isn't good.

I generally get the small (which isn't on their menu, but you can ask for it and it is as cheap as any of the other coffee chains) coffee or americano (espresso+water). Never pay more than Can$2.35 after tax, up here in Toronto.

Besides, LYFT used to send me surveys, and for doing them, they'd kick me a $5 starbucks virtual card. I've been living off these for some time. Furhthermore, with the app, you can order your coffee (even the simple ones) pay for it with the app (which includes these virtual gift cards) and simply walk in a pick it up, no line, no ordering, no nothing.

On the other end of the spectrum, a young McD's worker tipped me a few months ago with 25 fully stamped McCafe cards. I'm still working my way through them (for ever 7 free coffees, I get another free coffee.) Worse than the 'obnoxious ordering SB customer' is the family with 5 screaming kids running rampant while parent tries fidding with that giant self-ordering screen. I'll take the relative tranquility of SB over the lack-of-parenting in a McDs or other fast food joint.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair, look at how few people tip in Starbucks. Their pay is probably fair, but the tipping rate there appears to be abysmal compared to working at most upscale coffee shops. A nice coffee shop near me seems it must be near 80% tip rate because their Square register offers a tip option.
> 
> A decent number of service workers tip drivers because they live on gratuity, but the Starbucks places near me these days have a cash tip jar and no way to tip with credit. Think of it as a fast food place that mostly sells coffee. I don't particularly like Starbucks but I have been stopping in them more recently out of necessity.
> 
> Everyone should tip $2 at minimum except for absolutely terrible rides, don't get me wrong.


Then it isn't a tip.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Then it isn't a tip.


You're right. It's "pay what you want".


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I like McDonalds coffee


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I like McDonalds coffee


great coffee and fresher. Starbucks is over roasted on purpose for shelf life. Starbucks coffee will always be consistent...burnt taste. Real coffee is like wine and varies with seasons and soil


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair, look at how few people tip in Starbucks. Their pay is probably fair, but the tipping rate there appears to be abysmal compared to working at most upscale coffee shops. A nice coffee shop near me seems it must be near 80% tip rate because their Square register offers a tip option.
> 
> A decent number of service workers tip drivers because they live on gratuity, but the Starbucks places near me these days have a cash tip jar and no way to tip with credit. Think of it as a fast food place that mostly sells coffee. I don't particularly like Starbucks but I have been stopping in them more recently out of necessity.
> 
> Everyone should tip $2 at minimum except for absolutely terrible rides, don't get me wrong.


My daughter works there... Not only do their tips suck... They have to split them all once a week on Tuesday... She normally brings home about 20-30 bux in tips... for a weeks work at $9 an hour. . And we think our tips suck....

I often dream of entitled latte drinking hoes gagging on their mocha latte...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> My daughter works there... Not only do their tips suck... They have to split them all once a week on Tuesday... She normally brings home about 20-30 bux in tips... for a weeks work at $9 an hour. . And we think our tips suck....


That sucks. That is about what I expected it to be like. I had a coffee shop job a long time ago and the tips were nearly that bad. Worse than some other similar gigs. That coffee shop was bad and I stopped working there after a short while.



> I often dream of entitled latte drinking hoes gagging on their mocha latte...


I can't say I'm with you on this one. Fair pay ultimately comes from the company. If customers don't tip, and tips are needed to make up for inadequate pay, there are other companies to work for and other jobs that pay or tip better. Starbucks is already one of the better paid and better to work for companies for service work, unless there has been a drastic change that I am not aware of.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah Agree to disagree... If you can afford an EXTRA little drink for your day then you need to show some appreciation for your service. Or go to the gas station next time and poor your own damn coffee self entitled tards... I wouldnt order a pizza if I couldnt tip. For the service... Same principal.... Comes down to good upbringing in my opinion, and my kids knew better growing up than to do it without tipping and now as they continue on in life they tip well for services rendered and I sleep well at night knowing my kids have basic respect for good service.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah Agree to disagree... If you can afford an EXTRA little drink for your day then you need to show some appreciation for your service. Or go to the gas station next time and poor your own damn coffee self entitled tards... I wouldnt order a pizza if I couldnt tip. For the service... Same principal.... Comes down to good upbringing in my opinion, and my kids knew better growing up than to do it without tipping and now as they continue on in life they tip well for services rendered and I sleep well at night knowing my kids have basic respect for good service.


I already do all of that stuff. We don't even disagree on the fundamental value of tipping. Starbucks disincentives tipping by only having a tip jar and not prompting at the point of sale. They can and should do better, or they should pay even higher if they don't want tips to be a factor.

My favorite local coffee shops prompt tips on checkout. Starbucks forced me to dig out cash if I have it (I do, many don't) or use their app (never).


----------

